# What other acceories do you carry?



## LukeD (Aug 24, 2011)

so other than the normal things like Clubs what else do you carry in your bag on a daily basis. with just starting out again im working on getting some things before my clubs get here so ill be all set.
the only things i can think that are pretty obivious are divot tool, ball marker,tees,towel,glove,and cleaning brush.
what are some other things that you all experienced guys can tell me that will help me out and get some of the things i need


----------



## Sam Snead (Aug 18, 2011)

Thats probably everything you need right there. I have a pitch marker tool, variety of tees, ball markers, balls, gloves, scorecards,pencils, pens, R&A rulebook, towel, soft brush and hard brush, a lil snack, waterbottle and i always keep my spikes and golf spike tool in my bag. Everything in my bag bar the kitchen sink lol I suppose you could have a golf gps system or distance finder but most of them cost a small fortune.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Waterproofs, 3 hats (a wooly one, a rainhat, a basball cap), winter mitts+hand warmer, tees, ball markers, pitchmark repairer, groove cleaner, gps, pencils, card holder, spare gloves, spare towel, balls, umbrella.

If I'm just playing a few holes I'll take a carry bag, and then its just a few tees, balls, waterproof top, towel, glove, pitchmark repairer.


----------



## LukeD (Aug 24, 2011)

thanks fellas i thought i pretty much had most of what ill need down but wanted to make sure weather i was missing something or not.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

LukeD said:


> so other than the normal things like Clubs what else do you carry in your bag on a daily basis. with just starting out again im working on getting some things before my clubs get here so ill be all set.
> the only things i can think that are pretty obivious are divot tool, ball marker,tees,towel,glove,and cleaning brush.
> what are some other things that you all experienced guys can tell me that will help me out and get some of the things i need


Pretty much everything you listed is what I have bagged up. I don't carry a any brushes. I do carry two metal yard sticks most of the time. I only use them for practice. The only time I take them out is during sanctioned play. I don't like forgetting them. :dunno:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

yeah pretty much you've got it. I carry balls, tees, ball markers, towel, spike tool, spare glove, snack and drink.


----------



## Rothenfield (Jul 15, 2011)

This may be a one-off, but I was thinking that some sort of sun screen, in this day and age, should be in every bag. I know that was not what you where really asking, but I think it's a good idea.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

oh yes sorry I left that out there is always sun screenin my bag doesn't matter the season I put it on before play and at the turn too. I normally have another small towel or face washer to wipe my hands on after putting it on because it can make the hands a little slippery.


----------



## Powerfade (Aug 24, 2007)

Well, I managed to find a golf GPS that cost about as much as a couple dozen Pro V1s, so that’s one accessory I enjoy carrying with me. 

Most of the other stuff mentioned is pretty standard for me, but I also include a can of insect repellent. Some of those late-day rounds where the finishing holes run next to the river can be downright brutal.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I carry a lot of stuff, more out of habit, stuff I've carried for years.

Other than my clubs, umbrella, rain suit and golf balls, I tend to use ziplock bags to carry a lot of other stuff. In one bag, mixed together, I have tees, coins for ball markers, Sharpie markers and spare pencils for the scorecard. In another, I have spare towels.

Elsewhere in my bag would be another ziplock with spare gloves in it. I sweat a lot, so I carry at least 3 gloves all the time.

I also have a GPS and a radar device that I use to measure swing speed, ball speed and carry distance. I don't really NEED to carry it with me all the time, but I found a really great Burton bag with a design I like and it has pockets that are simply convenient for everything to stay in there. I also have a neat little telescoping ball retriever. It's about 16" folded up and about 12' long extended. 

When I play, though they don't go in the bag, I also carry 3-4 hats. Again, I sweat a lot and it's a bit difficult to concentrate when I bend over to putt and watch sweat dripping from the brim of the hat.

Now I'm curious what I'm forgetting and I'm trying to remember instead of tearing open everything in my bag.

Add sun screen. Add a rule book, though it's pretty old... 2005 edition.


----------



## MJsusan (Jun 8, 2011)

LukeD said:


> thanks fellas i thought i pretty much had most of what ill need down but wanted to make sure weather i was missing something or not.





I think you should check it again to make sure if you was missing something


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

*Essentials*

I carry a spare glove, gps, towel and wet weather gear. I just recently also started wearing Titleist hats that have a ball marker magnet on them. This makes it very convenient to mark the golf ball on the green without having to fumble around your pocket looking for a ball marker.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I like those Titleist hats with the magnetic in the brim too. We have both those and regular Titleist hats for sale in the proshop and people tend to buy only the ones with the ball marker. The ones without it are getting really old.

I participate in the Titleist Forum, (called Team Titleist), and one of the recent suggestions was to make their floppy hat and Aussie hat with the same magnet in the brim. I really liked those ideas and hope they do.

Something I notice in the touring pros bags in the article the magazines always have about what's in their bags is, lots of them carry some sort of lucky charm or a memento, like a picture of their family or something. Does anyone here do something like that? I'm not demeaning the idea, but I always wonder when they find time during a round to stop and look at it.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Nobody has a good luck charm? Does anyone have some sentimental item like a club head cover of a school mascot or something? 

I need new head covers and was thinking about some of those stuffed animal things. I have one, Garfield the Cat. Being a yellow & black tabby cat, he reminds me I'm not Tiger, thus back off and don't take things so damned seriously. I was thinking maybe I'd get a University of Louisville Cardinal for my 3 wood, but then I saw a new brand called Butthead Covers. I could get Garfield's butt and tail, sort of like a matching set.

OK, I'm weird... :dunno:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I agree with your last statement Dennis on my old driver my head cover was like a car racing helment but it doesn't fit on the new driver!


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Aside from the required clubs, balls, tees, towel, umbrella:

Green repair tools (I have at least 6 or 7of them)
Ball markers (a couple dozen or more - I try to buy a "souvenir" from each nice course I play, but I use them too)

Rule Book (the most important item of my added gear)

2 Sharpies (one blue and one black) and my Tin Cup for putting my ID on my golf balls

Band Aids, Sunscreen, Excedrin

Fingernail clippers (I've too often torn a nail on the course and needed them)

GPS and spare batteries

Extra spikes and spike tool

I know that there are a few more things, but I'm not going through each pocket to itemize. This is what I can remember off hand.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Fourputt said:


> Excedrin


Thanks for the reminder. I always used to keep a small bottle of ibuprofen and another small bottle of chewable aspirin in my bag. I ran out recently and have never remembered to replace them.


----------

